# GTA 6 - was sind eure Ideen und Wünsche für das nächste GTA?



## OinkMoo (23. April 2018)

*GTA 6 - was sind eure Ideen und Wünsche für das nächste GTA?*

Es gibt verschiedenste Gerüchte zum neuen Teil der GTA-Serie, aber noch ist nichts bestätigt worden. 
Wenn ihr könntet, was würdet ihr ins Spiel bringen, wo soll es stattfinden, welche Charaktere soll es geben.


----------



## Bonkic (23. April 2018)

meine wünsche wären: europäische großstadt und wieder nur ein spielbarer charakter.
ansonsten darf alles im großen und ganzen so bleiben wie es war. es soll ja immer noch gta sein.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. April 2018)

ich wünsche mir für GTA Online 2 die Tiere, die es bei GTA V im Singleplayer gab. Bin jetzt zwar nicht der große GTA Online Fan, aber Tiere machen das ganze halt deutlci lebendiger, vor allem außerhalb der Stadt


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (24. April 2018)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich würde mir einen höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad wünschen 

Ein Charakter ! Rasse/& Geschlecht egal , Hauptsache es passt zu Story/Plot

Evtl. wieder ein GTA in der jüngeren  Vergangenheit ohne Ingame-Internet und Smartphone etc.

Über mehrere *Städte* wäre ich ganz sicher auch nicht böse.

Ich ja habe nichts gegen einen Online Ableger ABER einige Wünsche/ Befürchtungen hängen damit zusammen. Hoffentlich kommt man bei RS* nicht* auf den Trichter, die Nebenaktivitäten nach GTAO zu verlegen.
So nach dem Motto " Hey, die Story könnt ihr im SP erleben - wer mehr will ( Rennen / MiniGames etc. ) kann ja GTAO zocken. Sicherlich für GTA 6 noch kein sehr wahrscheinliches Szenario, aber wer weiß schon was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## OinkMoo (24. April 2018)

Wenn man nach den Gerüchten geht, dann soll der sechte Teil in Miami spielen, also wie in Vice City. Weniger aber in den 80ern, sondern in aktuellen Zeiten. Wenn ich aber an Vice City zurückdenke, dann waren die langen Fahrten mit angeschaltetem Radio immer toll. Auch eines meiner Lieblingsspiele.
Ansonsten vielleicht eine andere Stadt - wie London oder Paris. Würde man ganz Paris in einer GTA-Welt haben, das wäre schon was ganz besonderes.


----------



## Chronik (5. Mai 2018)

Wenn ich mir was wünschen dürfte was das neue GTA (6?) angeht,
dann wäre das ein spielbarer Charakter (obwohl mir die drei aus GTA V auch gut gefallen haben!) aber man könnte doch drei Spielfiguren ins Spiel einbauen und zu jeder Spielfigur gibt es eine andere Story,
wären das wieder eine Menge Nebenmissionen zu den es ein haufen zusätzlicher kremple dazu zu verdienen gibt (Waffen, Geld),
sowas wie Taxi, Polizei, Rettungswagen, Feuerwehr, ... hat mir irgenwie im 5ten Teil gefehlt oder habe ich da nicht aufgepasst, naja kann auch sein das die Boni daraus nicht verlockend genug waren.
Ach und wie wäre es den mal wieder Immobilien, im SP!!!
BItte *kein* _GTA Online 2_!!!
Die größe der Spielwelt also wenn die so beilbt oder doch nochmal größer wird wäre eine Schnellreisefunktion vorteilhaft (Natürlich außerhalb einer Mission!).


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. Mai 2018)

Chronik schrieb:


> Die größe der Spielwelt also wenn die so beilbt oder doch nochmal größer wird wäre eine Schnellreisefunktion vorteilhaft (Natürlich außerhalb einer Mission!).


 Nee, das erkunden der Spielwelt und das cruisen bis man jenen Stein mit Vornamen kennt gehört einfach dazu, eine Schhnellreise würde das indirekt zunichte machen.


----------



## Chronik (6. Mai 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Nee, das erkunden der Spielwelt und das cruisen bis man jenen Stein mit Vornamen kennt gehört einfach dazu, eine Schhnellreise würde das indirekt zunichte machen.



War ja nur ein Vorschlag, obwohl du hast irgendwie Recht! Mit geiler Mukke hinterm Steuer. Sry ich habe auch JC3 gezoggt und ja da hats mich irgendwie immer angekotzt so weite wege zu fahren(Zumal man da kein Radio hat)! Mal ehrlich was haltet ihr von der Grafik von JC3 im - vergleich zu GTA V? Also die Weitsicht ist Bombe!


----------



## linktheminstrel (6. Mai 2018)

Meine idee:
Man spielt ein Mitglied einer Frauengang. Von der Handlung hätte ich gerne sowas wie bei "a gun for Jennifer".


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2018)

Ganz Klar:

*GTA Nordsee*


----------



## Vordack (6. Mai 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ganz Klar:
> 
> *GTA Nordsee*



Tauchen in Öl, wie geil!


----------



## TheSinner (7. Mai 2018)

Meine Top Wünsche für das nächste GTA:

* es spielt in den USA und auf keinen Fall irgendwo anders, ich seh das nämlich als ungeheuer kritisch an wenn der typische Persiflagehumor darunter leiden würde dass das Studio schlichtweg weniger vertraut mit den jeweiligen Problemen etc. ist und wer will schon wirklich Lady Murkel in Bearlyn besuchen, nein Danke

* meine persönlichen Favoriten wären Seattle, Philadelphia, Detroit oder Chicago aber natürlich gibts auch eine Menge anderer Städte und idealerweise gibt es auch tatsächlich gleich mehrere zu besuchen

* gerne wieder mehrere Figuren, definitiv eines meiner Lieblingsfeatures in GTA V und gerne können wir wieder mit Klischees spielen solange diese, wie zuletzt, aufgebrochen werden durch unerwartete Aspekte - wie wäre es hier mit einer weiblichen Figur im Trio? Vielleicht jemand der auf einer persönlichen Vendetta ist und mehr und mehr vergisst wogegen es ursprünglich ging? Auch denkbar wäre hier eine "softe" Figur als Kontrast zu den Anderen, jemand der möglicherweise eher auf Cyberkriminalität spezialisiert ist?

* Größer! Lauter! Härter!

* Ein Plot der sich verzweigen kann, es muss nicht ungeheuer viel sein aber zumindest ein paar grundlegende Entscheidungen die dann den Verlauf beeinflussen

* San Andreas-RPG Elemente, ich hab sie geliebt und das ließe sich sicherlich angenehm einbinden

* Mehr kaufbare Objekte (nicht nur Appartments und Shops mit eigenen Questlines sondern auch Deko für besagte Wohnobjekte etc. und ggf. die Möglichkeit diese aufzuwerten, z.B. ein dickerer Fernseher, eine neue Stereoanlage, klassische Ölgemälde etc. ) 

Das wären so meine Favoriten ohne eine besondere Reihenfolge.


----------



## UTDARKCTF (3. März 2019)

Für ein GTA6 würde ich mir für den MP ein AntiCheat System wünschen . Hab noch nie einen Multiplayer mit so vielen Hackern und Cheatern gesehen


----------



## MichaelG (3. März 2019)

Vice City 2. Mit 80er Jahre Musik Radiosender und 80er Jahre Atmosphäre und Feeling. Und bitte wieder nur 1 Charakter.   Und Spieldauer bitte länger als Vice City 1. Das war dort mein einziger Kritikpunkt. Wo es am schönsten war war die Story schon wieder rum.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. März 2019)

vielleicht mehrere Städte wie bei San Andreas (und natürlich abermals große Welt drum herum)


----------



## Ray2015 (3. März 2019)

Vielleicht mal ein Zukunftssetting. Auf keinen Fall vor 1990.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. März 2019)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall vor 1990.



Warum?


----------



## Ray2015 (3. März 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Warum?


Ich mag moderne Autos und Flugzeuge


----------



## ZockerCompanion (3. März 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> vielleicht mehrere Städte wie bei San Andreas (und natürlich abermals große Welt drum herum)



Aus heutiger Sicht gesehen, war San Andreas gar nicht so groß. Ich war echt überrascht als ich das rausfand, einem kam die Welt früher so riesig vor.
So ist z.B. die Map von GTA 5 größer.

Hier kann man das gut beobachten: 



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=80vctFJqoG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Disclaimer: Ich bin nicht der Ansicht das Größer = Besser (Ich verkneif mir hier mal ein pubertären Witz  )


----------



## Taipan101 (24. März 2019)

Vorab: Ich fand es schade, dass Rockstar RDR und GTA offensichtlich nicht im gleichen Universum spielen lässt. So wäre es mMn ein richtig cooles Detail gewesen, wenn New York in RDR2 eben nicht New York, sondern Liberty City heißen würde. Ist für mich eine vertane Chance und es wäre mein erster Wunsch, diese beien Spielreihen zu verknüpfen und ein gemeinsames Universum zu kreieren. 

Als zweites würde ich in GTA6 gerne in Mexiko spielen, ggf. sogar in einem später im Spiel freigeschalteten Part in Kolumbien und als Fan Service nen Abstecher nach Vice City.  Thematisch würde es sich dann natürlich um Droggenschmuggel und/oder Anbau drehen. Aufbau eines Kartells iVm mit dem Bandensystem aus RDR2. Als Hauptschauplatz würde ich die Grenzregion El Paso / Ciudad Juarez nehmen.  Falls also der oben von mir genannte Crossover stattfinden sollte, könnte man diese Städte dann in Nuevo Paraiso und New Austin ansiedeln.


----------



## MichaelG (24. März 2019)

*GTA 6 - was sind eure Ideen und Wünsche für das nächste GTA?*

Naja RDR in der Neuzeit wäre nichts für mich Call of Juarez The Cartel war schon ein ähnlich gelagerter Versuch gewesen, ein Westernsetting in der Neuzeit zu etablieren und das ging ja damals richtig in die Hose. Da fand ich die Vorgänger CoJ 1-2 deutlich besser und ich hoffe ein neues CoJ spielt wieder im 19. Jahrhundert.

Das einzige was ich mir als Verbindung zwischen RDR und GTA vorstellen könnte wäre, daß man von seinem UrUrgroßvater (Charakter aus RDR) irgendwann bei GTA auf dem Dachboden oder im Schuppen irgendeine Schatzkarte oder Claimkarte von einer Goldmine findet und man die Suche nach dem Schatz irgendwie als eine Storyquestreihe in GTA unterbringt. Mit Gegnern die einem das abjagen wollen oder einem Typen der seine Familie aufgrund damaliger Vorkommnisse rächen will (wegen einer jahrzehntelange Blutfehde zwischen den Familien z.B.)

Aber viel tiefgehendere Verbindungen zwischen beiden Spieleserien zu schaffen halte ich sonst für schlecht möglich/durchführbar bzw. auch nicht förderlich bzw. ungünstig. Ein RDR in einer Zeit nach 1900 wäre für mich kein wirkliches RDR mehr (kein klassisches Westernszenario). 

Mit der Zeit um 1900 hat man gerade noch das klassische Westernfeeling was man abpaßt und was kurz darauf verschwindet (mit Aufkommen der ersten Autos, Elektro-/Dieselloks und ähnlich neuzeitlichen Punkten).

Und ein GTA was 1890-1900 spielen würde fände ich sinnfrei. Das ist ja RDR bereits. Ein GTA im Westernsetting.


----------



## Taipan101 (26. März 2019)

Es ging mir auch nicht darum Spielmechaniken und/oder ein Westernsetting in GTA zu transportieren. Ich meinte einzig und allein ein Zusammenführen der Weltkarten. New York besucht man in RDR ja auch nicht, aber es wäre cooler gewesen wenn die Zigarettensammelbilder Bauwerke aus Liberty City und San Andreas gehabt hätten. Und genau so  fände ich es cool, wenn in GTA Orte aus RDR auftauchen würden und eben ggf. sogar als Stadt, in der man spielt, dienen. Natürlich als moderne Variante.

GTA soll schon GTA bleiben, aber nachdem wir Miami Vice, Boys n the Hood / Menace 2 Society u.a. und Martin Scorcesse New York hatten, können sie den nächsten Teil gerne an Narcos anlehnen.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (3. April 2019)

Ich bin erstaunt, dass so viele Stimmen lieber einen statt mehrerer Hauptfiguren wünschen. Mir hat der Wechsel zwischen Trevor, Michael &...ja wie hieß er noch? in GTA5 super gefallen, ich hätte so etwas definitiv gern wieder.


----------



## PCgamesTrenor (12. April 2020)

Was ich mit für GTA 6 wünsche:

-eigener erstellter Charakter (bitte bitte!)
-noch lebendigere Spielwelt
-coole NPCs
-noch mehr super minigames


----------

